
'Software Development Languages' vs. 'Programming Languages' - colingw
https://www.fosskers.ca/en/blog/software-dev-langs
======
colingw
I have recently become aware of the difference between a 'Software Development
Language' and a 'Programming Language'. This post is the first of a series
that describes this difference and analyses a few languages through this lens.
Next week I'll analyse Rust, Haskell the week after that, and we'll see what
comes after.

